# Found some old ARC flashlights - any collector value?



## lurch556 (Nov 26, 2014)

Hi everybody,
So I was rummaging around in the bottom of my "junk" drawer and found some old ARC flashlights. Any collector value in these?

1. Blue anodized ARC-AAA CPF Member Edition - This used to hang off a thumbtack in the bedroom for casual use and was replaced by an ARC-P.
2. Black anodized Ultra Violet ARC-AAA - still in the original packaging. It's been powered up a few times but never carried.
3. ARC LS head with a white LED, marked "First Run #499" 
4. ARC LS head with a blue LED, marked "First Run #317"
5. All 3 bodies for the ARC LS, the 2xAA, 1xAA & the CR123

All of the ARC LS stuff was found still in the padded UPS envelope dated 11/2001.

I was a member here when I bought the CPF member edition ARC-AAA but my old login seems to be dead. There is an original ARC-AAA kicking around somewhere at my parents house too. I know this because I remember my Mom commenting on how cute it was and she took it, sometime back in 2001-2002.


----------



## jabe1 (Nov 27, 2014)

People are still looking for them, as they are highly regarded for their build quality.


----------



## troutpool (Nov 27, 2014)

Yes, indeed, some people collect these. Some even carry them and use them too.


----------



## nbp (Nov 27, 2014)

There's some Arc LS modding and updating going on as well. I'm having new modern Nichia 219 triples light engines built for a couple old LS heads and I intend to put them to use.


----------



## luxlunatic (Dec 1, 2014)

If you are planning on selling, I would be interested in:
4. ARC LS head with a blue LED, marked "First Run #317"
& the CR123 body.
Let me know!


----------



## Nicrod (May 5, 2015)

Love the Arc AAA lights. I still carry one on my keys from time to time. I have a 10 lumen, a 5.5 lumen, and an UV model. 

I believe there is collector value to these still absolutely


----------

